
Using the Old Mac OS Is Pure Zen - ingve
https://www.fastcodesign.com/90170255/using-the-old-mac-os-is-pure-zen
======
tangue
Unless of course you had to use it really for work. Little cartoon bombs,
"error type 11", duck sound for no reason : when I started my job in a
newspaper Mac OS Classic was a nightmare not a zen experience ...

------
some_account
Use Linux and you have a wide array of choices when it comes to graphical user
interfaces. Some are extremely clean, fast and efficient.

